# لكل من طلب اللحام بالامواج مافوق الصوتية



## productique (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
لكل من طلب اللحام بالامواج مافوق الصوتيةultrasonic welding:67: :67: 
أقدم لكم هذا العمل المتواضع الذي قمت به في الجامعة 
و اتمنى ان يكون في المستوى
شكرا

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=OQMwyu45Y 

انتطر الردود:78: :78: :78:


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

مششششششششششششششششكور على مجهودك


----------



## mslawy (7 فبراير 2007)

شاكريــــــــــــــــن


----------



## zxzx (24 سبتمبر 2009)

fdjyy/lgtyuriultoifccccgffdugrhk


----------



## zxzx (24 سبتمبر 2009)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

productique قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لكل من طلب اللحام بالامواج مافوق الصوتيةultrasonic welding:67: :67:
> أقدم لكم هذا العمل المتواضع الذي قمت به في الجامعة
> و اتمنى ان يكون في المستوى
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس productique
مشكور ولكن الموقع مغلق حاليا.​ *عفوا الموقع مغلق حاليا !* 
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

جاري نقل الموقع 

و ايضا ترقبونا في التطوير الجديد 

ادارة الموقع 
*


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح**
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر دائم للاخ××××××××××××××


----------

